# DVD Brenner fabriziert nur Schrott



## Tim C. (1. April 2004)

Hi Leute,

ich bin echt kurz vor 'm verzweifeln. Ich habe mir vor einigen Monaten den LG GSA-4040B gekauft, da er in allen Tests super abgeschnitten hat.
Das Brennen von DVDs an sich ist auch nicht das große Problem. Das Problem sind die Resultate, die dabei herauskommen.
Das drückt sich so aus, dass gebrannte DVDs, seien es reine Daten, oder VideoDVDs sich PC nur noch unter enormenm Krampf oder gar nicht einlesen lassen.
Sprich, ich brenne die DVD und wenn ich sie direkt wieder in den DVD Brenner tue, kommt er aus dem "einlesen" der DVD nicht mehr raus und die Hardware "hängt". Neueste Firmware ist drauf. Mein normales DVD-Laufwerk bekomme ich zwar ohne Probleme wieder geöffnet aber die DVDs an sich liest er auch nur in den seltensten Fällen. Video DVDs auf dem Standalone Player stocken und Haken zudem manchmal massiv. Mit fortschreitender Zeit immer mehr (evtl. aussen mehr als innen?).

Jetzt dachte ich zuerst, es liegt daran, dass ich no-name DVD Rohlinge nutze, aber jetzt hab ich mir so Verbatim Rohlinge für 2€ pro Stück gekauft und das geht auch nicht besser. Da frage ich mich, was ich von einem DVD-Brenner habe, dessen gebrannte DVDs ich nicht lesen kann. Bei einem Bekannten funktionierte die DVD übrigens auch nicht.


----------



## fluessig (2. April 2004)

Da hast du Schussel dein Laufwerk wohl ein paar mal zu viel auf den Boden fallen lassen 
Spass beiseite - ich tippe darauf, dass der Schreibkopf nicht richtig justiert ist und die Ergebnisse deshalb unbrauchbar sind. Da kann man gar nichts machen nur umtauschen.


----------



## Martin Schaefer (2. April 2004)

Tim,

schau mal nach, ob deine DVD-Laufwerke auch im UDMA2-Mode laufen.
Nicht dass du die in irgendeinem PIO-Mode hast. Habe sowas im Netz gefunden,
dass jemand da ähnliche Probleme aus dem Grund hatte.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Tim C. (2. April 2004)

> schau mal nach, ob deine DVD-Laufwerke auch im UDMA2-Mode laufen.
> Nicht dass du die in irgendeinem PIO-Mode hast. Habe sowas im Netz gefunden,
> dass jemand da ähnliche Probleme aus dem Grund hatte.


Mein primäres Laufwerk am zweiten IDE Strang, der DVD Brenner, läuft auf UDMA2, das DVD Laufwerk allerdings nur auf PIO. Hab das jetzt mal umgestellt, und reboote mal. Evtl. änderst trotzdem was.
Wenn nicht, muss ich halt in meinen Ferien mal einen umfangreichen Test fahren, so dass ich Amazon einen detailierten Zettel beilegen kann, was ich schon probiert habe und nicht geht. Ich schicke nämlich ungern Sachen ein mit dem schlichten Kommentar "geht nicht".


----------



## Moosehead (16. Juni 2004)

*RegionalCode*

Hallo Tim, 
ich habe das selbe problem mit meinem BenQ DW822A. Firmware neu usw.

Hat sich denn bei Dir schon was ergeben? 
Könnte es eventuell am RegionalCode liegen? Denn mein DVD-ROM hat den RegioCode2 für Deutschland. Mein DVD-Brenner hat noch garkeine Festlegung des RegionalCodes. 

Wär schön, wenn Du von Deinen Erfahrungen berichten könntest! 


Bis dahin, 
Moose


----------



## Tim C. (16. Juni 2004)

Nein, keine Ahnung. Ich habe seitdem davon abgesehen DVDs für den Standalone Player zu brennen.


----------



## ChrisStangl (31. August 2004)

Frag mal beim Hersteller nach ner Liste der zertifizierten Rohlinge. Manche DVD-Brenner bringen nur mit ner Hand voll Rohlingen brauchbare Ergebnisse

Gruß

Chris


----------



## yunik (31. Oktober 2004)

Hatte bis vor kurzem auch das selbe Problem mit einem LG brenner (gsa-4*** kann mich nich mehr erinnern). 
Auf jeden Fall hat er einfach ohne vorwarnung nur noch geschrottete DVDs produziert. Das Brennen selbst funktionierte, jedoch brannte er Rohlinge die er bis vor kurzem problemlos 8x brannte nur noch 4x (3,9 um genau zu sein).

Hab alle möglichen Rohlinge ausprobiert jedoch erfolglos. Es blieb im endeffekt nur übrig das gerät umzutauschen. Bei Saturn gabs das Geld zurück.

Habe jetzt einen Nec ND-3500 der bis jetzt auch Top läuft.

Lange rede kurzer Sinn: Verschwende kein geld damit funktionierende Rohlinge zu finden, das Gerät ist defekt => Garantiefall.

cya


----------



## Moosehead (31. Oktober 2004)

Hallo Leute,
das kann ich bestätigen. Ich hatte das Problem,  wie geschrieben, mit einem Brenner von BenQ. habe mich daraufhin mit dem Hersteller 'direkt' in Verbindung gesetzt. BenQ hat mir das Gerät dann innerhalb einer Woche umgetauscht.
Jetzt brennt er, wie er´s auch soll. Allerdings ist es immer gut, die Rohlinge zu benutzen, die Dir Dein Gerätehersteller auch nennt. 
Manchmal sind auch Erfahrungsberichte sinnvoll.
Dazu gibt es auch ein schönes Forum, welches sich ausschliesslich mit diesem Thema beschäftigt. Brennmeister.com ... ein Blick lohnt sich....

Schönes Wochenende noch.....

Moose


----------



## Skinner (31. Oktober 2004)

Man könnte das Geräte einschicken.

Ich vermute mal das der Laser nachgeicht gehört.


----------

